# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Bad Lucid Dream experiences?

## Nass

I've yet to achieve Lucid Dreaming, and I have to admit I'm a little scared.

Has anybody ever had any bad experiences with Lucid dreaming, and if yes, can you share them please?

----------


## Arch

Only bad experiences I've heard of is either experiencing HH when attempting to WILD or your subconscious doing something scary in your dreams. Both can avoided with practice, for others it never occurs.

----------


## Naiya

I have to admit, I've had a lot of bad experiences in lucid dreams. I've had lucid nightmares in the past. I've felt more pain in LDs than I ever have in my waking life. But I seem to be a rare case, and I can use my lucidity to my advantage to make the experience less painful or scary. Think of it this way -- lucid dreams are just like regular dreams. Some of them might be scary or bizarre. But since you're lucid, you are aware that it's a dream and you can use whatever dream control skill you have to deal with the scary stuff. A lot of times, people will advise you to simply change or control or destroy nightmares and nightmare figures. In my experience, this isn't always best in the long-term. I think it helps a great deal more to use your awareness to actually understand why the scary stuff is there and what it's trying to tell you. By opening up a dialogue and being open to understanding what your dreams are telling you, you can turn your most frightening adversaries into your strongest allies.  :smiley:

----------


## MarineRecon

I have never had any bad experiences, besides the dream ending of course!  ::D:

----------


## Different

I've never had a lucid nightmare, but I do fear having such a thing. I had a semi-scary non-lucid experience of demons or zombies walking up the stairs towards my room, and I paused the dream, like a game (now that I think of it i probably exercised some form of passive control without being lucid[?]) although the pause didn't work and I could see behind this game menu which was transparent that the zombies were still walking towards me. Then I abruptly woke up and felt too afraid to attempt a WILD...Now however I feel perfectly fine.

I guess the only way in which one can prevent such fears from emerging are by logic...and remembrance of the following:

1. You won't die, that's for sure...You'll wake up.
2. It's an experience nevertheless, even if it's scary maybe it's worthwhile in the sense that it's not real
3. It gives you the opportunity to question and look at things that may scare you right in the eye

I guess overall, it makes you question death.

I feel the real factor isn't pain...maybe it's just death...the idea of being eaten alive or something like that...
I guess one should question...well, do I fear death? Why do I fear death? If you believe in a God, surely you should just put your trust in God...
If you don't believe in God then, well, you shouldn't ideally be afraid of anything anyway...

Maybe it'll allow you to question the idea of an afterlife?

Anywho, if you could chose, I'm sure you'd like yourself to be fearless. I would. I guess lucid dreams would allow you to do that.

I'm personally afraid of spiders...but maybe when I master lucid dreaming I'll summon some and see what happens...It may feel, look, seem real, but effectively it's not.
Then one can question, well, if i experienced a huge spider in a lucid dream, and it felt looked and semt real, why can't I experience them in real life? It's the same thing, surely.

Same goes for flying if you're afraid of heights and so on.

Hopefully that helped...

----------


## Francium

This wasn't exactly a bad experience but just frustrating: one of my first lucid dreams ended literally the moment I became lucid. I don't even remember feeling excited or anything else  ::|: . It certainly was exciting upon waking though.

----------

